# Waterfront and Dock safety



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Seen a few stories like that from last year as well. Very sad. 

Good post Yuri.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, there are so MANY ways to die that you would never expect to happen to someone.

Makes sense to have GFI's on docks and near water but I can imagine millions of people have old school fuses and breakers for power going there.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Some of the lakes/other bodies of water have had such a history of similar incidents that they put out summaries of the NEC requirements similar to this one. 
https://www.ameren.com/-/media/missouri-site/Files/lakeoftheozarks/DockElectricalInstallRequirements.pdf

Boat dock electrical is something best left to the pros.

Edit: The other thing that scares me is water pumps, particularly larger ones. Even with the pump on shore, metallic pipes can conduct electricity into the water. When have a lot of agricultural pumps pulling water from lakes and rivers. It's best to stay away from them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a bizarre accident. I've been trying to remember what my little sailboat was made of.

Teens/boy electrocuted while sailing.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-clings-life-after-sailing-tragedy/544314001/


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I painted a house boat 25 yrs ago and was shocked at how they were connected to the power pole. Weatherproof wires just laying on the ground and into the water. Several years ago a couple of young boys got electrocuted swimming near some house boats. I've heard that TVA has since started cracking down on how some of those house boats are wired.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If one was thrown in the water, does that mean an explosion occurred?


----------

